# Rear Seat Won't Fold Down



## noky (Mar 17, 2007)

In my Golf the rear seat latch/handle/thingy pulls up but it doesn't seem connected as the seat doesn't budge. This is only on the driver side. The passenger side rear seat folds down just fine.
Is there anyway I can get this seat down without replacing the seats? Truly, I think it'd be hard to replace the seats if I can't disengage the latch.
I don't know if it makes a difference but I have cloth seats and as my profile states I'm driving a 2000 Golf GLS.


----------



## B5tevo (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Rear Seat Won't Fold Down (noky)*

I managed to break the handle on my Passat, and being similar years I bet the mechanism is the same. If so, you can take something like a flat-headed screwdriver and pry at the latch from behind. If you rest the blade of the screwdriver on top of the bolt that is screwed into the side of the car, and pry upward at the latch above it, it should release. I could take a picture of mine if you think it would help.


----------



## noky (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Rear Seat Won't Fold Down (B5tevo)*

pictures would definitely help. Thanks.


----------



## B5tevo (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Rear Seat Won't Fold Down (noky)*

Camera needs a recharge, but I'll get them up tonight.


----------



## G-Shock (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Rear Seat Won't Fold Down (B5tevo)*

Sweet I have the issue


----------



## B5tevo (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Rear Seat Won't Fold Down (B5tevo)*

Ok, well the pictures suck but they may help. I blame the dark. (click for 2272 x 1704)

This is the latch, closed and locked upright. The bolt is on the left and right in the middle is the latch, which hooks down from the top over the bolt and locks the seatback in place. Thats where we'll be prying. 

Here you can see the screwdriver resting on the horizontal bolt and right under the latch, pry up.

A clearer view of where the screwdriver goes.

The open latch. Notice how the bolt will fit inside the cutout but also press the latch and rotate it around to lock from above.
I hope this helps you guys out. Do it once and it will make sense.


----------



## noky (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Rear Seat Won't Fold Down (B5tevo)*

Thanks for the pics - I'll get to try this tomorrow and see if I can get my seat down.


----------



## noky (Mar 17, 2007)

I just tried it and it worked - pics helped. Thanks a lot.


----------



## B5tevo (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (noky)*

No problem, glad I could help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

